# Ras Al Khaima Advise



## Zuhairah (Jul 3, 2016)

Dear all,

after having been living in the UAE for 6 years we have now decided to move to Ras Al Khaimah due to lower rents than Dubai and a better quality of living.

There are several questions I have but can't find the answers to. I would highly appreciate to get advise from anyone who lives or has lived in RAK. 

1. Mina Al Arab Compound: We are moving to the Mina Arab compound into one of the Lagoon view Flamaingo villas: I would appreciate any advise on the Lagoon living, does the Lagoon and irrigation smell at all and can the Flamingos (That are really there!) be noisy? 
Furthermore any information on the houses would be also great!

2. Commute to Dubai: My husband will be commuting to Dubai. He has done the drive from Dubai to Al Ain for over a year and he was fine with it. Is the drive from RAK to Dubai bearable and what would be the best timings/ routes in order to avoid traffic. 

Furthermore I would be grateful for any information on living in RAK and it would be great to read about your impressions.

Many thanks!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Regarding the commute.
There is a world of difference between the Al Ain to Dubai E66 route/journey time and that of the RAK to Dubai journey.
The RAK to Dubai journey is much longer and far busier traffic because of the vast number of people that travel in and out of Dubai from Sharjah on a daily basis.
Your husband really needs to do some test journeys - during normal school term times (not the current summer holiday times) to determine his average journey times - it might shock him to see the level of traffic he encounters.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Zuhairah (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi Steve, thank you for your reply and advise. That sounds really scary!! Does this apply to also him taking the road that goes around Sharjah? I believe it's Emirates Road, correct me if I am wrong). 
He may be able to tweek his hours a bit to avoid the traffic, but what would be the best times?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Zuhairah said:


> Hi Steve, thank you for your reply and advise. That sounds really scary!! Does this apply to also him taking the road that goes around Sharjah? I believe it's Emirates Road, correct me if I am wrong).
> He may be able to tweek his hours a bit to avoid the traffic, but what would be the best times?


Hi,
The Emirates road is a much longer drive and the problems arise when you turn off this to head back towards Dubai - as these feeder roads are very busy.
The other issue is that this road is full of trucks and seems to have some of the more horrific road accidents that you read about in the local news websites.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Zuhairah (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks for letting us know. Which road would be the "better" one to take?
Gosh, I really hope that they will get the Sarjah traffic under control one day, or lower property prices in Dubai.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Zuhairah said:


> Thanks for letting us know. Which road would be the "better" one to take?
> Gosh, I really hope that they will get the Sarjah traffic under control one day, or lower property prices in Dubai.


Personally - I wouldn't live in RAK and suffer a daily commute to Dubai.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

I live in RAK and do the drive to/from Dubai approximately once a week to JAFZA for almost 3 years now. It takes me 75-90 minutes in the morning and I always use E611 (Emirates Road). Now that E611 has been extended all the way to RAK (Al Shohadaa Road intersection near Khalifa Hospital) it is even easier and travel times are reduced by around 5-6 minutes.

Where in Dubai is your husband's office. Depending on that, I can probably recommend the best exits and routing.


----------



## Zuhairah (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi, thank you very much for your reply. That would be really great. My husband is going to be working in Media City. How long does it usually take you for the return journey?


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Zuhairah said:


> Hi, thank you very much for your reply. That would be really great. My husband is going to be working in Media City. How long does it usually take you for the return journey?


For Media City, the fastest option in the morning will be either to take E611 to E66 exit and then E311 to Hessa Street; or else E66 exit all the way to Al Khail Road / SZR. E66 is a freeway all the way so you don't get tied up with traffic lights and roundabouts like on Al Awir Road and Hessa Street.

The return journey can be a nightmare depending on the time of day. If I manage to pass the Maliha Road intersection heading north before 5pm, it takes about the same 75-90 minutes. If it runs later than 6pm though, you will be stuck for an hour just waiting to cross that junction. Tailbacks can stretch to Al Awir and beyond.

The problem with the Maliha Road intersection going North is that 6 lanes narrow down to 3 lanes at the Dubai-Sharjah boundary, and 2 of those lanes are effectively filled with local traffic for Sharjah trying to exit and the third lane is full of trucks crawling along at snail pace. This is being addressed with a new overpass bridge for Sharjah traffic and a widening of the road to add another 2 lanes. Give it 12-18 months and this problem should be no more.


----------



## Zuhairah (Jul 3, 2016)

Thank you so much. My husband will be very happy to get this "insider" information.
I hope he will tweak his hours so that traffic can be avoided as much as possible. Furthermore fingers crossed that that bridge will be built soon as it would be a shame to leave beautiful RAK.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

I know several people that have tried it, and moved back to sharjah/dubai. The problem is that the traffic flow between Dubai & RAK is very inconsistent. Some days you find kilometers of trucks at a stand still on the road (Very dangerous conditions), the other time its better. Its no doubt that it is a much more intensify drive and dangerous trip than a dubai/al ain trip. For once a week, or twice, its ok, but every day?


----------



## JDoherty (Dec 21, 2016)

Hello Zuhairah 

Could you tell me what your experiences have been since you've moved to RAK?


----------



## aden akili (Sep 8, 2021)

I knew about Al Ain but I didn't know much about RAK. I hope you're doing well there.


----------

